# Fishing in the snow 1-13-19



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm not the only crazy one looking for fish in the snow. I did catch one crappie. LOL!
























If you lived here you could set on bench and fish for catfish and perch.


----------



## Ajv5148 (Mar 3, 2017)

I was out today Andy and didnt catch squat. feels good to fish in this weather, makes you feel alive!


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Ajv5148 said:


> I was out today Andy and didnt catch squat. feels good to fish in this weather, makes you feel alive!


Yes it does. It didn't feel too cold this morning.


----------



## Tracker01 (Apr 4, 2011)

Ajv5148 said:


> I was out today Andy and didnt catch squat. feels good to fish in this weather, makes you feel alive!


Yes it does.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Great Pics!

Get out the auger and tip ups, about 4 doz. shiners and a good bottle of Brandy.

Andy,
Does the marina ever freeze over to where you could ice fish?


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Yes, last year my friend Bob walked out on the ice in the marina. It was real clear ice out in the middle. He said it looked like about 3 or 4". That is enough ice to ice fish. But no one tried it.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Love the pic with the guy in the 20' Grady White........now that's one "hard core" fisherman.


----------



## FishDE (Nov 22, 2018)

Fish Indian River in that kind of weather in a 18' Parker and you are right about it making you feel alive.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Love the pic with the guy in the 20' Grady White........now that's one "hard core" fisherman.


They catch a lot of very large blue catfish every year in winter. Yes they are hard core. I watched them break ice in boat to get to open water. They might have a market for them. PS. I had a Grady like that. Good boat.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

andypat said:


> They catch a lot of very large blue catfish every year in winter. Yes they are hard core. I watched them break ice in boat to get to open water. They might have a market for them. PS. I had a Grady like that. Good boat.


Yep, on the east coast for the hard core fisherman, seems Grady White is the boat of choice under 30'. Out in SoCal it's Parker.
Would love to own a Grady when I retire.

Catman,
Ever sell yours?

Andy,
Is there a lot of structure near the marina where you can get hung up fishing on the bottom for the big Blue Cats?
Didn't appear to be when I was down there back in the spring throwing only topwater and swimbaits.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

The large blue cats are way down river in deep water. I don't think they come up to the federalsburg area of the creek. I never heard of any really large ones caught from the upper creek. Not many hang ups on the bottom in the marina area. You need a boat and go pretty far down the creek for the large cats.


----------

